

Anatomy of a worthless business proposition - jslogan
http://b2brainmaker.com/b2b-lead-generation/anatomy-of-a-worthless-business-proposition/

======
jslogan
You can have the greatest, most feature rich offering in the world, but if
your target market doesn't value the problem you solve or the opportunity you
enable, you're never going to have revenue success. At best, you'll be
opportunistic. And your product or service is effectively worthless.

